# What kind of Cichlids are these?



## haroryan918 (Oct 8, 2008)

My friend just gave me his 150 Gallon tank that was ready to go. He also let me have the 2 cichlids and the pleco that are in there. I asked him what kind of cichlids they were and he didnt know, so I was hoping maybe someone could fill me in.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

A male red empress and a male auratus.


----------



## haroryan918 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## haroryan918 (Oct 8, 2008)

My friends gave me this tank along with these fish. I havent had cichlids before so I dont know much about these cichlids so I was also wondering what other cichlids or other fish would work with the ones I have? I read that the Auratus is extremely aggressive so Im kinda discouraged to go and buy more fish without finding out if they are going to be killed.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

I would rehome the auratus and stock the tank with peacocks and haps, an all male tank would look great.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

ibr3ak, i concur.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I concur a 2nd time


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I would concur, too, but I'll add, most of the people who seem to have the most problems with auratus have them in much smaller tanks than yours. Space makes all the difference over territorial disputes, which I believe is the essence of "aggression" in our tanks.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with a7oneal here. While auratus are extremely aggressive, this is a larger tank. Most of us talk about aggression in a 55g or 75.

How long is this tank haroryan918?


----------



## haroryan918 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would say 4 ft?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a Male auratus in one of my 75g mixed tanks and don't have any problems from him with any current or new fish i have added. Other then he recently he didn't like a fish i put in that had a body shape that was close to his, in which he gave it a bit of a hard time at first but after a bit he didn't mind it and left it alone.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

haroryan918 said:


> I would say 4 ft?


id measure it out... find out the lenght witdth and height, *** never heard of a 4ft 150.... 150's are usally just a 125 (6ft) a few inches taller.


----------



## haroryan918 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just checked back with my friend and he said its a 100 gallon tank. My mistake. I thought he told me 150.


----------

